# Swiss Troops Invade Neighboring Country ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070302/ap_on_fe_st/mistaken_invasion


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.plus.es/media/noticias/diaadia/20020804/020819/groucho.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


Of course, you realize this means war!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

_The Mouse that Blitzkrieged_. Or, _If It's Three A.M., This Must Be Liechtenstein_.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

I really like this following quote from the article.........last line by the way....

"Liechtenstein, which has about 34,000 inhabitants and is slightly smaller than Washington DC, doesn't have an army."

ESPECIALLY since Washington D.C. has an estimated population of 550,521 as of 2005...lol.

HAT1701D


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

In area it is slightly smaller than Washington, D.C. not population.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Bill Murray picked them up in a motorhome.

"We've spoken to the authorities in Liechtenstein and it's not a problem." Every man in Switzerland has a machinegun in his house, and Liechtenstein has no army at all.


----------

